# 100% Saaz Ale



## hopmonkey (21/5/07)

Anybody ever tried a 100% saaz, warm fermented, non lagered ale?

If so was it any good and what was the recipe as am thinking of giving it a whirl to use up some hops!


----------



## Shunty (21/5/07)

Have done a pale ale with 100% NZ B-saaz. Grain bill was 95% Maris otter, 5% med crystal, og about 1050 and hopped to 40ibu using whole b-saaz. I used 15, 10 and 5 minute additions, and a steep at flameout (no bittering addition). Might not be too practical with euro saaz due to the low %AA


----------



## Weizguy (21/5/07)

Prob not what you were after, but my fave weizen uses all Saaz, but only about 12 IBU.

Well-recommended for a wheat beer, the old Saaz.

Seth


----------



## johnno (21/5/07)

I have made one. 
Came out very good. I was quite suprised. Good malt hop balanace.

I would definately make this again.

Topic here covers it.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...hl=100+Saaz+Ale

cheers
johnno


----------



## PMyers (21/5/07)

Here's one I made many years ago. I have been meaning to make it again, but time and other untried recipes always get in the way.

8 kg. German Vienna 
0.5 kg. English Brown Malt 
0.5 kg. British Crystal 55L 
0.05 kg. English Chocolate Malt 
0.5 kg. Melanoidin Malt 
100 g. Saaz (Pellets, 5.00 %AA) boiled 75 min.
50 g. Saaz (Pellets, 5.00 %AA) boiled 20 min. 
40 g. Saaz (Pellets, 5.00 %AA) boiled 1 min. 
Yeast : White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale 

Nice and smooth. Great malt flavour with enough hops to take the edge off the sweetness. Wonderful colour (despite the fact I forgot the Irish Moss, giving it perma-cloud) and aroma to blow your socks off. Definately in my "Brew Again" list.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## Ross (21/5/07)

Just be aware, if planning an all saaz beer this year with fresh hops - The AA of the crop this year is just 2.2 AA, due to the dry summer in Europe, so you will need approx double the hops.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (21/5/07)

Ross said:


> Just be aware, if planning an all saaz beer this year with fresh hops - The AA of the crop this year is just 2.2 AA, due to the dry summer in Europe, so you will need approx double the hops.
> 
> Cheers Ross




He said with a knowing grin :lol:


----------



## Lukes (21/5/07)

> Well-recommended for a wheat beer, the old Saaz.


I'm with Seth on this one.
I currently enjoying a wheat with 100% *Kiwi Saaz flowers* and after a fair go at it on the weekend it's almost gone.  

Mines up near the 20 IBU.
Will be brewing this one again.

Luke



> The AA of the crop this year is just 2.2 AA


Ross: Are you buying twice the amount?


----------



## cj in j (21/5/07)

I recently made a standard pale ale only using Saaz and it came out pretty good. At the same time, I made a Sterling pale ale as well, and I like that one better. What I'd recommend is bittering with Sterling (if you guys can get that) and maybe using Sterling at 20-30 minutes, and then finish with three or four additions of Saaz. That would be awesome!

As for grain bill, try something like 85% Maris Otter, 5% light crystal (~20 EBC), 5% medium crystal (~80 EBC), and 5% aromatic or melanoidin or biscuit. Great stuff!


----------



## Brooksy (21/5/07)

Got an almost 100% Saaz (toucan) lager in the fermenter at the moment, due to bottle on the weekend. 

For 23 litres the sched was as follows:
Wort boiled 30 mins, calcs @ SG 1040.
Time	Hop	Charge	IBU
30	Spr Alpha	12	10.7
20	Saaz	12	3.6
10	Saaz	12	2
5	Saaz	12	1
0	Saaz 12	0
Total 17.3

Saaz AA% = 4.5% (noted on pack)
Smells brilliant. I might have to do a premature SG for a taste :lol:

All part of an ongoing project to try as many types of hops as I can in similar worts to gauge their flavours and allow for post fermentation mixing and experimenting.


----------



## Uncle Fester (21/5/07)

just-cj said:


> I recently made a standard pale ale only using Saaz and it came out pretty good. At the same time, I made a Sterling pale ale as well, and I like that one better. What I'd recommend is bittering with Sterling (if you guys can get that) and maybe using Sterling at 20-30 minutes, and then finish with three or four additions of Saaz. That would be awesome!
> 
> As for grain bill, try something like 85% Maris Otter, 5% light crystal (~20 EBC), 5% medium crystal (~80 EBC), and 5% aromatic or melanoidin or biscuit. Great stuff!




As fortune would have it, I mashed a Koelsch last night using Sterling for bitterness and Saaz for flavour/aroma.


Used Pilsner malt instead of Ale malt though.

Even so, I anticipate a tasty result. :super: 

Fester.


----------



## paul (21/5/07)

Ive been making an ale with saaz in it for a few months. Nothing flash just a quick kit.

1 can Coopers Pale Ale
500 g malt
250 g dried wheat malt
250 dex

30g saaz pellets 10 min boil
20 g dry hopped in secondary
recultured coopers yeast

Tastes similar to Coopers Mild Ale


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/5/07)

I have done a few really nice Saaz ales, using both the Cheq and NZ Hops. Beware the AA difference between them.

I prefered the Cheq Sazz.

My recipie was to about 35 IBUin 22lt using 45gm of 3.3% AA for bittering, 20gms at 20 mins, 25gms at 5mins

I also added about 8% wheat which gave it a nice cloudy feature and just the smallest hint of wheet spicyness.The remaining malt was straight BB pale malt.

Other non homebrew drinkers I gave it to loved it.

I did try one with caramalt, but didnt like the sweetness


----------

